# A Salvini Special!



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Well I thought I would show you guys my Salvini! The first part of the clip is my 2nd pair with their first freeswimmers. They are about a week and a half old! However, if you notice there's not a lot. It's because she is still rather young! I baught her from Jeff Rapps. The 2nd tank into view is one of my Salvini growout tanks which is a 29 gal. Those fry are about a month and a half old! The other growout tank the new 30 gal is the 3rd tank in view which is still cycling! And finally my 55 gal with their 3rd batch! This batch is about 2 1/2-3 weeks old!  I hope you enjoy! If you want to see more of the tanks just ask and say which one and I will gladly show it again! 

http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m20/ ... V01902.flv


----------



## sweetsummerrose (Mar 11, 2008)

OOOOhhhhh, cool!!!!! We just had ordered and received 2 salvinis last week!!! (plus 4 red terrors and a calvus!) Makes me more excited after seeing your video, they are such a gorgeous fish!!! Thanks for showing!!! :thumb:


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

That 55 gal. female is gorgeous! 8) 
I love watching the 29 gal. growout tank...tons of activity in there---I bet you can just sit there and watch for hours; studying all the youngins' to see which ones show the most potential and attitude. Are you able to see individual personalities from this group of juvies yet?
BV


----------



## WhitetigerFish (Aug 16, 2008)

Tanks are awesome! I agree that 55g female stole the show. WoW


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

whoa....so what are you gonna do with all those fry? Is there a LFS that you can sell them too?...too bad I dont live closer!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> That 55 gal. female is gorgeous!
> I love watching the 29 gal. growout tank...tons of activity in there---I bet you can just sit there and watch for hours; studying all the youngins' to see which ones show the most potential and attitude. Are you able to see individual personalities from this group of juvies yet?
> BV


Yeah she is beautiful but not as beautiful as the 1st Female that I had. I still miss her  . I don't so much miss the color it's more of the bond that we had! Yeah I do too! I love how they all come up when I am watching them and waiting for food! They have TONS of personality! And they are constantly hungry! :lol: I am able to see potential and attitude! But surprisingly they aren't very aggressive! Yet.....anyway! :lol:



> whoa....so what are you gonna do with all those fry? Is there a LFS that you can sell them too?...too bad I dont live closer!


Yep there is a couple of LFS's around that will take them! And so I was going to sell them there and my real plan was also to start shipping but we will see! Hopefully I will be able to! I was also going to sell them on the Greater Chicago Cichlid Association! Well if I get into shipping and you are still interested I will be more than happy to give some to you! 

I am going to raise this batch that's in the 29 gal and then the other batch in the 40 gal and have 2 seperate batches going! And then as future spawns come they will be used as food for the other pairs!

Thanks guys for watching and the kind words! :thumb: More videos will come if you guys are interested!


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

Those are beautiful!! Just got 3 myself...going to get 2 more. Loved the video!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks man! 

Oh cool your from Chicago! I love Chicago!  Beat's boring Central Illinois anyday! :lol: :thumb: 
Good luck with your Sals! :thumb:


----------



## marge618 (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks for sharing your Salvini pictures. Your salvini have wonderful color and look really healthy. Glad you have LFS to sell the juveniles.
Later,
Marge


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

When I click the link it asks for a password....how do I view the video?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh sorry man I deleted the video a week or so ago. I can make a new video if you want!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I made a new video but I will post it in the morning. For some reason it's just not working at the moment!

This video isn't as good as the first IMO but oh well..........I was trying to get my big Male in the 55 gal to come out but he really didn't until the end and then I have another Salvini on the other side of the divider that RARELY comes out and I can never get a pic of. I am thinking "she" is a "he" even though when I first got him from Jeff Rapps it looked like a she like the other Salvini in the pics on a thread I made about need help sexing. They both look the same. But when I got the two of them They had the blotch and looked so much like Females. The Female in the 40 gal in the first part of the video was also baught from Jeff Rapps at the sametime the others were. Also excuse the cloudy water in the fry tank I am doing a water change on all of my tanks tomorrow! My girlfriend and I are going to each take two of the 4 Females you gave us sjlchgo! Thanks so much for giving them to us! We are also going to buy 2 more from one of our LFS's and each take one. I am trying to get the male in the 55 gal paired off!


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

Hope they do well. I think mine got injured while I was catching the ones I gave to you. I notice that 2 of the 3 of them had a white patch on their lips. Possibly an injury, possibly columnaris so I treated the tank and they appear to be doing much better. I was afraid I may have mixed them up but my pair is still together in their pot. I had added a flower pot a week or so ago and they moved to a hole he dig out under it. I'll look forward to the video.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I hope your Salvini will get better and have a good batch for you! Yeah I am working on the video I tried uploading and there appears to be something wrong with it so I will have to make a new one. I will get one on here tomorrow hopefully!


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I didn't have time to make one today but I promise I wll make one tomorrow! I will have time after work which will be around 6-8 pm tomorrow night so stay tuned!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Ok as promised here it is! I figured out what happened to the other one it was longer than 5 minutes. 

http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m20/ ... V01945.flv

I couldn't get either of my Male Salvini or my other Salvini in the 55 gal to come out!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I finally got a video of my Male! I am so happy!  He usually comes out and waits for food but tonight for some strange reason he had more pressing matters to contend with............like dig a bigger pit and then hide when I came in so he didn't get caught read handed  . Also he seemed to have a bad attitude tonight as you can see him charging at the glass he doesn't usually do this........... :lol:

Also sorry about the tv in the background my brother was watching and the Male came out at the same time and luckily I had my camera on hand so just act like the tv sound isn't there.

http://s100.photobucket.com/albums/m20/ ... V01947.flv


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Cool vids! It seems like no one wanted to be filmed though. :lol: That's crazy how many fish you have in the 3rd tank 1st vid! Congrats.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks! Yeah I don't think any of them really wanted to be filmed. Yeah the 3rd tank in the 1st video is my fry tank and those fry are about 2-3 months old. I need to get rid of most of them ASAP because I lose a fry or two just about every day. Thanks again! :thumb:


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

We're gonna have to do something about your lighting....lol. Cool vids! That's a TON of fry! How many broods is that?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah I know the lighting is a problem! I can't see them without a flashlight. :? Thanks! Yeah I know but the numbers keep falling down because they end up killing each other I am not too happy about that........... :roll: . Theres a total of 3 broods in there. 2 from my previous Female in the 55 who died from old melafix and 1 brood from my pair in the 40 gal.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey guys I have a couple questions and these questions are for future reference. When my juvie Females are mature and a pair is formed in the 55 gal with my big male I am going to keep 2 extra Females and I was curious if it is possible to keep 2 Female Salvini safely in a 29 gal? I have a divider. If not thats ok I will keep one in the 29 gal and one in my 20 gal H. The reason why I am asking is because I would like to make the 20 gal H a breeding tank for Swordtails as live food for the Salvini. Thanks :thumb:


----------

